# New here



## NT1984 (Jan 4, 2019)

Morning all,

big coffee fan, however my wife and I lost our ways a few years ago and moved over to the dark said (Nespresso) - we mainly drink espresso/long black and convienience was king. However, we have came to the realisation (should've happened sooner) that Nespresso is t good enough for us and we want to go back to using an espresso machine and grinder etc.

Ive just purchased a Sage Duo Temp Pro. I've read quite a lot on here and watched plenty reviews online and, on the whole, it seems to come across quite well at its price point. I was torn between Gaggia Classic, sage dtp and Rancilio Silvia.

Now, I need to order a grinder. I was all but sold on the smart grinder pro but now I'm leaning towards paying a bit extra for a Eureka Mignon. Don't want anything too bulky or commercial looking. Will solely be used for espresso. Can get a sage sgp for £150 new but best I've seen a new Mignon for is £270. Can't access the for sale section to look for used yet....


----------

